# whattup with all my AAA peeps?



## vowell462 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yo Yo Yo! Whattup with all my AAA peeps!
      Havent been on much at all lately and just now getting to sift through all these threads. Man, I gotta lotta arguing and catching up to do as this is my favorite forumn on this sight.
      Life has caught up with me too much lately. Working 7 days a week ( self employed) and my wife just gave birth to my only son! We have three daughters and finally had a boy. Yep. 32 years old, and 4 children. I shall be broke till I die. But 4 is it, because thanks to science, we fixed that problem! ( thats was just a joke to all yall. No offense ).
       Anywho, looking forward to seeing some more stuff on here. I did alot of reading the few days at the hospital, so I may come up with some new threads myself on a few things ive learned.
       Yall have a good day and roll tide!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on the boy!!

....and please do start some threads, it's been draggin' around here a bit lately.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on ya' boy vowell!

Glad to hear things are going well for ya man. Things in this particular forum have been reeeealy slow lately, not sure why. Hopefully some of your new threads will spark some new debate.

As with most of us that frequent this particular forum, it is my favorite as well.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2012)

my job changed considerably back in February, so I can't spend the time in here that I used to.   I, like I'm sure most of you, hate to jump into a thread that I can't quickly and often respond to.    Early morning and lunch is my best time to reply...and it will probably be short and full of sarcasm. 

good to see ya back, Vowell, and congrats on your new huntin' buddy.    My son is my best friend.  (after years of beatings and discipline 

Bandy


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> We have three daughters and finally had a boy. Yep. 32 years old, and 4 children. I shall be broke till I die.



Sell them for medical experiments while you still can.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new Son, family, work and making the time to pop in and say hello.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new son but why did you let that doctor play God? Just kidding!


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats on the new son ...science is a wonderful thing


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 11, 2012)

Does your son's name happen to be Rambo? Hahaha jk brah'


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 11, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Life has caught up with me too much lately. Working 7 days a week ( self employed) and my wife just gave birth to my only son! We have three daughters and finally had a boy. Yep. 32 years old, and 4 children.



Congratulations! Dang, that's a lot of kids.  

You do realize what keeps causing that to happen right?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome back and congratulations to you and your wife!


----------

